
YouTube AI still recommends the flat earth theory by the hundreds of millions - ailogic
https://buzzways.at/collection/982/
======
konradb
I have difficulty understanding why this flat earth theory thing is undergoing
what appears to be a resurgence. What is driving it? Why now? Is it some kind
of social experiment? A shibboleth? Or is the joke on me, and they are all in
on it?

